# Mio to Commins



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2001)

I've floated twice in last two weeks, the latest being yesterday. Result...two six inch stockers. Also waded several stretches a couple Sundays ago....result....one fish, but a fat 20" brown. Pretty much used streamers.

Sure seems slower than other years ( other than 2004) when it was mostly flood stage early.

Anyone else have anything to report?


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

Will be up there Thursday PM - Sunday PM fishing that stretch. Will let you know. What were you using? That sounds real slow. Normally that strecth is pretty productive.


----------



## Chrome kid (Mar 23, 2005)

I fished mio to flats yesterday and we had a ok day. We caught a few nice rainbows and browns just past mio on dries. we fished streamers for the rest of the day and didn't manage to hook anything. had hits and trailers. We could have caught a lot of stockers at mio though. i saw on 25"+ brown chasing little guys around right at the flats.lots of bugs on the water around 7, but fewer caddis. good luck to everyone


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

Floated Mio to Commins on Saturday. Only got a solid 1-1/2 hours in do to storm. Was throwing hardware because my wife decided to join on the trip so didn't want to mess with the fly rod out of the sportsman canoe. Caught 6 browns, 3 rainbows and a brookie. All under 10" on a #2 Mepps Gold spinner on ultra light 4 lb line. Was surprised to see how many people were fishing, lined up from above boat launch about a 1/4 mile down and also some pressure right at Commins flats. A lot of fish rising.


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

It's been slow everywhere, except for dry fly fishing in the evenings. I've ripped streamers on the PM, Comins to McKinley, Conners to McMasters, and Burnt cabin to CCC over the past 2 weeks and only have a 10" brookie, one big strike from a large brown, and a 20" pike to show for it. Not even getting many flashes. What's goin on???


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

HATCHBOMB said:


> It's been slow everywhere, except for dry fly fishing in the evenings. I've ripped streamers on the PM, Comins to McKinley, Conners to McMasters, and Burnt cabin to CCC over the past 2 weeks and only have a 10" brookie, one big strike from a large brown, and a 20" pike to show for it. Not even getting many flashes. What's goin on???


Low water, among other things. I had some good days stripping streamers on the PM last week, though some days were pretty slow, too.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Isn't it obvious whats wrong?!?!!? Your using the wrong kind of equipment!!! You whippers need to be more versatile, a nice spinner with a rapapla or #2 mepps works wonders in shallow water hours. A nice juicy nightcrawler too....come on guys.....stripping glitter and feathers(streamers you call them!?!?) through the water and expect a fish over 12 inches to bite that???

Is there a *no* fly-fishing stretch some where, so us real fisherman do not have to be bothered by backcasts and foolish long poles!?!?


----------



## HATCHBOMB (Oct 4, 2001)

I've had my fair share of success fishing streamers in past years. You can look at other forums to see people using the methods that you mentioned and they are also not having a lot of success. Hope that's sarcasm I sense in your response. Otherwise, try not to bastardize a perfectly good discussion with fly vs. bait rhetoric please...


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't advise throwing a crawler in the strecth between Mio and Commins unless you want your rod, baitcaster, waders, boat, and car confiscated. Oh yeah, you will get a ticket too.......


----------

